# Too Big?



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a 93 240sx and i think i wanna go with a 17x7 wheel, is this too big? Would i have to mod anything to put these on?

Thanks


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

should be fine. is the car lowered? if not should be able to fit 18x8's if u wanted


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the width is.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

my bad, i meant to say the width isn't. i'd go with something wider, gotta be baller.


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> my bad, i meant to say the width isn't. i'd go with something wider, gotta be baller.


ok, how big, 17x8!?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats the least i would go. i preferably don't like anything smaller than a 9in. in a 17, but thats just me.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

I like my wheels just fine i have 17x8 in the front and 17x10 in the rear with a 4 in lip. I think on any 240 u should do deep dish on the rear. all i had to do was put a 1/4 inch wheel spacer in front.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i just picked up new rims for mine.
17x9 rears and 17x8 for the fronts


----------

